# Insurance is big Issue



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

All Insurance Companies share information on regards to any violation done by clients (you).

Auto policies are provided and serviced by the Property & Casualty Insurance Association of America (PCIAA) (Now Canada and Mexico are on it too, they have access to it.)

If your policy get dump by any reason, all the other carriers will get a note from you current Insurance Company.

In other words, it might be difficult for you to get a new policy without getting a surcharge or you would have to be covered under a "Non Insurable client" by a Surplus Line Liability Insurance Company.

Blink!! Red Alert!! It is going to cost you much more.....

More information form the P & C Insurance Association of America (PCIAA) - Please visit their web page. 
Also information on one of their news paper on the net.

Ride Sharing service still on the table and not completely clear. http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/national/2014/06/27/332942.htm


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Nothing new learned here


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

I know, article is for new drivers only.


----------

